# 7 Final Steps in the Fine Art Landscape Workflow



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm trying to write something useful on my blog here and there. I thought some of you might like some ideas of the "finishing adjustments" for my landscape photos. 

Majeed Badizadegan Photography | 7 Final Steps in a Fine Art Landscape Photography Workflow




Rolling Stones by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## Juga (Jan 14, 2014)

I really enjoyed the article however I would've liked to see the steps you take from one image all the way to the end through your tutorial. I am going to save this to my bookmarks when I get home. Thanks Majeed.


----------



## weepete (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Majeed,

I'm trying to improve my post processing at the moment so it's really useful. I'll give your workflow a go soon as there are a few things I'm skipping over. 

Mind if I ask how you are saving from Photoshop to Lightroom? It's not somthing I've come across before and at the moment I'm just saving it in PS as a .tiff and importing it back in


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 17, 2014)

Juga said:


> I really enjoyed the article however I would've liked to see the steps you take from one image all the way to the end through your tutorial. I am going to save this to my bookmarks when I get home. Thanks Majeed.



Hey that tutorial would be too big to fit in one blog post! (Joking, kinda sorta ) 



weepete said:


> Thanks Majeed,  I'm trying to improve my post processing at the moment so it's really useful. I'll give your workflow a go soon as there are a few things I'm skipping over.  Mind if I ask how you are saving from Photoshop to Lightroom? It's not somthing I've come across before and at the moment I'm just saving it in PS as a .tiff and importing it back in




Awesome question. As long as you used "edit in" from Lightroom, Lightroom creates a tif and pushes it into photoshop. You should be able to just "save" in photoshop and the changes will appear in Lightroom, eliminating the need to "save as".


----------



## weepete (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks mate, I'll give that a go. It would certainly cut out a process for me


----------



## ORourkeK (Jan 23, 2014)

Before I joined here, I saw you on flickr and loved your pictures. I am glad you are on this site with some insight about your post process work.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good one Majeed, thanks. 

#7 is the one I need to really work on. I did a B&W of an egg slicer a while back. I looked at it again days later (after everyone told me it looked like crap and I thought they were all blind ) and thought OMG, I can't believe I even posted that! Many times it's a completely different image with a set of fresh eyes.

Thanks again for sharing. I'm sure now all of our photo's will look exactly like yours


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 7, 2014)

Useful, thanks!


----------

